# KONY 2012



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

Everybody needs to get involved. Please watch and get the word out.

KONY 2012

Click Here and watch the Video


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

This has been spreading on Youtube/Facebook at the speed of light!

Great video, great cause to contribute.


----------



## pomputin (Dec 8, 2011)

I was just thinking of starting this thread but it's grate that it has already started!


----------

